
Learn Perl - revorad
http://blog.jrock.us/articles/Learn%20Perl.pod
======
jrockway
This rant is not worthy of HN.

(I'm the author.)

~~~
frossie
I suspect the submitter's interest here was on the unintended consequence of
the StackOverflow reputation system, since HN also has a reputation system
that it periodically navel-gazes about.

------
sharms
I am not sure this was a very good link, other than to say 'I can write this
shorter than you and omit optional variables, oh and karma sucks'. Not a
shining example of how cool perl is.

~~~
jrockway
It has very little to do with Perl and a lot to do with self-appointed
"experts" on StackOverflow that aren't actually as smart as they think.

Whether or not the author of this blog post suffers from the same problem is
debatable, however.

------
henning
Clicked through expecting a Perl tutorial. Title does not deliver.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Likewise. Turns out it's an order, not an offer.

------
redcap
"The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or
unsupported form of compression."

That's with version 3.5.3 of Firefox, default install on Windows xp. Any
suggestions?

~~~
xiaoma
Upgrade to Vista. It displays fine for me with version 3.5.3 of Firefox,
default install on Windows Vista. ^_^

~~~
redcap
Course, that was a work computer, so if we upgrade it may as well be for
Windows 7.

------
martythemaniak
Is there some concentrated effort to promote Perl around here? I've been a
regular for years and Perl comes up...well, maybe once every 2 months. The
last few week has seen about 1/day.

~~~
icey
Perl has kind of become the Common Lisp of the videogame generation.

~~~
icey
Hmmm, evidently I made my point poorly.

All I was getting that is that Perl is a pretty cool language that runs the
risk of becoming an obscure language because progress on it has the appearance
of moving so slowly. For whatever it's worth, I don't think that it really is
moving all that slowly, but Perl 6 was announced almost a decade ago (2001)
and it has all the appearances of being a pretty bureaucratic process. I know
there are a ton of really sharp people working on it... just like there are a
lot of sharp people working on CL.

Until they get their PR house in order though, I honestly think that Perl will
go the way of CL.

